# [bug 475888] Emerge ndiswrapper fails

## altima

UPDATE: okay I found a bug report, so I suppose this can't be solved so fast. =(

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=475888

-----------

I'm having a problem emerging ndiswrapper and I can't see the reason why this happens. will you please help me with this?

here are the logs. if there is a way to hide it under spoilers, please tell me as well =)

emerge ndiswrapper

 *Quote:*   

>  * Package:    net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> 
>  * Maintainer: angelos@gentoo.org
> ...

 

emerge --info '=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58'

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo-altima i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

----------

## MrUlterior

You'll need to download this patch:

https://raw.github.com/TheWebster/Packaging/master/ARCH/ndiswrapper/kernel-3.10.patch

And patch & rebuild ndiswrapper 1.58 by hand or build your own ebuild

More info here:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167680

Or alternatively downgrade to kernel 3.9.xx

----------

## kriegerod

Hi folks, I've collected a set of patches to make ndiswrapper compile (and likely work) with 3.8, 3.9 and 3.10 kernels (didn't test with others): https://github.com/krieger-od/ndiswrapper

Also ebuild is there: https://gist.github.com/krieger-od/6891250

Short instruction for ebuild usage: place it at /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild,

run

ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest

then you can emerge ndiswrapper.

I've tagged it as 1.59, although I have no status of maintainer and it can seem self-appointing from my side, but I am doing it for fun and helpfulness.

I would be glad to see my efforts used by others.

If there are more bugs, please let me know. I will try to sort them out.Last edited by kriegerod on Wed Dec 11, 2013 11:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rkfsm

So, I am having the EXACT same problem with ndiswrapper as the OP.

So, I created a new ebuild (1.59) as suggested above and now I get the error:

```
Calculating dependencies / * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild'

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild'

```

How do I get ndiswrapper to compile, please?

RK

----------

## kriegerod

rkfsm,

 *kriegerod wrote:*   

> Short instruction for ebuild usage: place it at /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild,
> 
> run
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest
> ...

 Last edited by kriegerod on Wed Dec 11, 2013 11:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rkfsm

Doh!!! 

OK - I'm blind. Unfortunately, this did not work for me.

```
server ndiswrapper # ebuild /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest 

Appending /usr/include to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!!! Repository 'x-include' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/include/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

>>> Downloading 'http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

--2013-12-11 09:30:34--  http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz

Resolving www.gtlib.gatech.edu... 128.61.111.11, 128.61.111.9, 128.61.111.10, ...

Connecting to www.gtlib.gatech.edu|128.61.111.11|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2013-12-11 09:30:36 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

--2013-12-11 09:30:36--  ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz

           => '/share/portage/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu... 128.61.111.9, 128.61.111.10, 128.61.111.11, ...

Connecting to ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu|128.61.111.9|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE 1.59.tar.gz ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR 1.59.tar.gz ... 

No such file '1.59.tar.gz'.

>>> Downloading 'http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

--2013-12-11 09:30:42--  http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz

Resolving lug.mtu.edu... 141.219.155.230, 2001:48a8:0:8:0:3:0:232

Connecting to lug.mtu.edu|141.219.155.230|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2013-12-11 09:30:44 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

--2013-12-11 09:30:44--  ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz

           => '/share/portage/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

Resolving lug.mtu.edu... 141.219.155.230, 2001:48a8:0:8:0:3:0:232

Connecting to lug.mtu.edu|141.219.155.230|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE 1.59.tar.gz ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR 1.59.tar.gz ... 

No such file '1.59.tar.gz'.

>>> Downloading 'https://github.com/krieger-od/ndiswrapper/archive/1.59.tar.gz'

--2013-12-11 09:30:46--  https://github.com/krieger-od/ndiswrapper/archive/1.59.tar.gz

Resolving github.com... 192.30.252.130

Connecting to github.com|192.30.252.130|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: https://codeload.github.com/krieger-od/ndiswrapper/tar.gz/1.59 [following]

--2013-12-11 09:30:47--  https://codeload.github.com/krieger-od/ndiswrapper/tar.gz/1.59

Resolving codeload.github.com... 192.30.252.145

Connecting to codeload.github.com|192.30.252.145|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: unspecified [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: '/share/portage/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz'

    [        <=>                                                                                                                                                            ] 199,104      102KB/s   in 1.9s   

2013-12-11 09:30:50 (102 KB/s) - '/share/portage/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz' saved [199104]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper

server ndiswrapper # emerge ndiswrapper

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.10.17-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58

 * ndiswrapper-1.58.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.10.17-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ndiswrapper-1.58.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58 ...

 * Applying ndiswrapper-1.56-cflags.patch ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying ndiswrapper-1.58-3.9.patch ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58 ...

make -j3 CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -I../driver -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c

 * Preparing ndiswrapper module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KSRC=/usr/src/linux KVERS=3.10.17-gentoo KBUILD=/lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/build all 

make -C /lib/modules/3.10.17-gentoo/build M=/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.10.17-gentoo'

  LD      /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/built-in.o

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/crt_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/hal_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ndis_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ntoskernel_io_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ntoskernel_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/rtl_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/usb_exports.h

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/crt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/hal.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/iw_ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ndis.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ntoskernel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/ntoskernel_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/pe_linker.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/pnp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/rtl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/wrapmem.o

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c: In function 'wrap_procfs_add_ndis_device':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:391:3: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:399:19: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:400:19: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:402:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'create_proc_entry' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:402:15: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:408:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:409:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:410:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:411:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:414:15: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:420:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:421:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:422:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:423:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:426:15: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:432:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:433:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:434:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:435:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:438:15: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:445:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:446:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:447:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:448:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:449:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:460:37: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c: In function 'wrap_procfs_remove_ndis_device':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:476:33: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c: In function 'wrap_procfs_init':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:536:19: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:537:19: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:539:15: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:545:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:546:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:547:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.c:548:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver/proc.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.10.17-gentoo'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58/driver'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58/work/ndiswrapper-1.58'

```

----------

## kriegerod

You have tried to emerge 1.58, not 1.59.

----------

## rkfsm

 *kriegerod wrote:*   

> You have tried to emerge 1.58, not 1.59.

 

How do I do that? The usual suspects don't work.

```
server ndiswrapper # ebuild /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest 

Appending /usr/include to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!!! Repository 'x-include' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/include/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper

server ndiswrapper # emerge --search ndiswrapper

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : ndiswrapper ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/ndiswrapper

      Latest version available: 1.58

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 194 kB

      Homepage:      http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Wrapper for using Windows drivers for some wireless cards

      License:       GPL-2

server ndiswrapper # emerge -pv ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58  USE="usb -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

server ndiswrapper # emerge =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59".

```

----------

## kriegerod

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest

 

Wrong placement.

----------

## rkfsm

 *kriegerod wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ebuild /usr/include/net-wireless/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.59.ebuild manifest 
> 
> Wrong placement.

 

Wrong placement of what? I follwed the directions above. Forgive me, please, if I don't understand how portage works at a deep level. I am just trying to get a wireless card working.

RK

----------

## kriegerod

Oh damn, my fail. /usr/portage/..., not /usr/include/....

----------

## andi456

Hi kriegerod,

tried your new ndiswrapper with your ebuild, but ran into exactly the same problem I had before:

```
>>> Running ebuild phase killold as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_killold

>>> Done builtin_killold

>>> Completed ebuild phase killold

>>> Running ebuild phases init saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_init

>>> Done builtin_init

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases init saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv setup saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting pkg_setup

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.13.5-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.13.5-gentoo

>>> Done pkg_setup

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv setup saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv unpack saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_unpack

>>> Unpacking 1.59.tar.gz to /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work

>>> Done src_unpack

tar zxf /usr/portage/distfiles/1.59.tar.gz --no-same-owner

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv unpack saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv prepare saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_prepare

>>> Done src_prepare

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv prepare saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv configure saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_configure

>>> Done src_configure

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv configure saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv compile saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_compile

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c

make -j6 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

 * Preparing ndiswrapper module

make -C /lib/modules/3.13.5-gentoo/build M=/var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver

make -j6 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 KSRC=/usr/src/linux KVERS=3.13.5-gentoo KBUILD=/lib/modules/3.13.5-gentoo/build all

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.13.5-gentoo'

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/hal_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/ntoskernel_exports.h

  LD      /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/built-in.o

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/crt_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/rtl_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/ndis_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/ntoskernel_io_exports.h

  MKEXPORT /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/usb_exports.h

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/iw_ndis.o

  MKSTUBS /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/win2lin_stubs.h

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/ntoskernel.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/loader.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/ntoskernel_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/pe_linker.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/pnp.o

/var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/loader.c: In function 'load_wrap_driver':

/var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/loader.c:96:3: error: implicit declaration of function 'INIT_COMPLETION' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver/loader.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Error:

  * In program cave perform install --hooks --managed-output --output-exclusivity with-others =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59:0::x-portage --destination installed --replacing =net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58:0::installed --x-of-y 1 of 1:

  * When installing 'net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59:0::x-portage' replacing { 'net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.58:0::installed' }:

  * When running an ebuild command on 'net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59:0::x-portage':

  * Install failed for 'net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59:0::x-portage' (paludis::ActionFailedError)

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.13.5-gentoo'

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/paludis/net-wireless-ndiswrapper-1.59/work/ndiswrapper-1.59/driver] Error 2

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR in net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59::x-portage:

!!! In /usr/libexec/paludis/utils/emake at line 30

!!! emake returned error 2

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * paludis_die_or_error_func (/usr/libexec/paludis/die_functions.bash:67)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/utils/emake:30)

diefunc: making ebuild PID 16916 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.

Failed install to / for net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.59:0::x-portage replacing 1.58:0::installed
```

On ubuntu there seems to be a similar problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/1267337.

Unfortunately, the discussion there didn't go on...

Regards, Andreas

----------

## kriegerod

Hi Andreas!

I haven't tried it with 3.13! Looks it needs additional maintenance.

As far as i see, ndiswrapper is rarely used nowadays, and it is poorly maintained (however i haven't check whether upstream maintainer has released any updates). So simplest for you is to use earlier kernel. You can also try figuring out the problem in code. I'm not quite free for that in nearest days, but i will review your pull request with pleasure.

----------

## alienjon

Patch was made for a 1.59 ebuild.  This fixed the problem for me.

----------

